# do I need a separate permit to dig a trench to run electrical?



## tylerp (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm digging a 25 foot trench to install an electric car charger. I'm working with an electrician who already has a permit for the electrical portion of the job, but he pretty sure that there needs to be a separate building permit to dig the trench. I have a ticket from when I had the utilities marked, but he seems to think I need something in addition to that. Does anyone know if that's the case?


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome

Ok we had a Priest join the other day, now a Dentist!!   We are moving up.

Should not need one.

Call the city and ask.

If you are digging it yourself, just beware the flags can be off a little. If the ground is not hard and trench not that long, would suggest manually digging it, not a machine.


People dig in their yards all the time.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 17, 2019)

I would think the permit for the electrical includes trenching, I have never heard otherwise.

You don't need a permit to dig a hole in the ground.

Call the local Building Department.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 17, 2019)

Depends on the AHJ you are in. Here you need to call for locates, and need the electrical permit. May also need a permit if working in the road or alley. Would be best to contact you local AHJ.


----------



## tylerp (Dec 17, 2019)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> Ok we had a Priest join the other day, now a Dentist!!   We are moving up.
> 
> ...




Ha! Thanks


----------



## jar546 (Dec 17, 2019)

The permit should include whatever digging is necessary and make sure to comply with the "call before you dig" laws.  I am not aware of any municipality that requires a separate permit for a trench used for electrical.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 18, 2019)

Here we would need to get an underground inspection before back filling. Be aware of T300.5.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 18, 2019)

Does it exceed 5' in depth?


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 18, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Does it exceed 5' in depth?



Generally 18" to the top of the wiring method under green area, 24 under any vehicular traffic area.

Again refer to NEC T300.5 as certain conditions allow shallower burial depths.


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2019)

Any department that requires 2 permits for an electrical trench loves paperwork.....Granted, if you are in a wetlands area or some other site constraint there could be a separate process for that....


----------

